# anyone converted ST7 meyer from older jeep?



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

just wondering if anyone has taken a meyer ST7 plow, the kind that the headgear stays bolted to the frame of the jeep, behind the bumper, and converted it to run on a TJ. a friend is upgrading jeeps, and would like me to swap the plow, the parts are 1800, for new mounts, and a new headgear. i will most likely be custom fitting new mounts for the TJ, and fabricating a headgear reciever on this truck. just wondering if anyone has done the same over the years? thanks.


----------

